# Drillin pin holes, need your help?



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2013)

I've heard many a recommendation to drill slightly larger holes than the pins you will be using so I was curious, what size drill bit would you recommend for 1/8" and 1/4" pins? Also, if you feel strongly against doing this, what do you recommend to make the fitting of the handle together to go easier?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 11, 2013)

1/8" = wire size 30 or 29 drill bit 
1/4 = Letter size drill F 

Hope this helps. 

http://www.csgnetwork.com/drillsizeconvert.html


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2013)

Randy,

Thank you very much!

-Pete


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy to help. I know when I figured this out it made life alot easier and knife making even more fun! Sanding down every pin to size can be a pain. 

Have fun
Randy


----------

